# Water Drinking



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I've noticed that Gypsy doesn't drink much water at all. I mean most days she barely touches her water. She always pees so I don't think there's a dehydration problem. Are some dogs like that or should I be concerned? This isn't something new, she's done this since I've brought her home. Oh & she does eat a wet food.


----------



## ashley01 (Jul 10, 2013)

My boy hardley drinks water to only a couple times a day if that so I give him can food an soak his dry food in water 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3myTink (Jul 30, 2013)

My Tink drinks but not often. I actually pick her up and set her down so her head is right over her bowl. Sometimes she drinks a lot and sometimes she turns around and goes back in her bed. I try not to do wet food because I'v heard its bad for her teeth. 

Instagram


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

If she's peeing normally, then she's probably getting enough water from her wet food. Lilo doesn't drink often since being on the raw diet. Mostly after walks or playing a lot. She gets it from her food instead. In comparison, my friend's dog who eats kibble is constantly thirsty.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I<3myTink said:


> My Tink drinks but not often. I actually pick her up and set her down so her head is right over her bowl. Sometimes she drinks a lot and sometimes she turns around and goes back in her bed. I try not to do wet food because I'v heard its bad for her teeth.
> 
> Instagram


It is a myth that dry food keeps a dogs teeth clean. The best diet for dental health is a high quality, meat based, low carbohydrate, grain free one. Whether that is canned, raw, cooked or kibbled, it is the lack of sugars in the diet and overall good health and strong immune system brought about by a good diet that will keep the teeth healthy.
One of the reasons I would not feed kibble to my dogs is the lack of moisture. Kibble fed dogs and cats are in a perpetual state of semi-dehydration, so moistening their food and encouraging them to drink is vital to their long term health IMO.


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

Lulajane, how old is your chi?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wet food contains a lot of moisture. As Stella said, dogs that are fed dry food need to drink more water because they don't get enough from their food. That's why I add water to Toby's dry food. However, with wet food they just don't need to drink as much, since there is so much water in the food. If she pees normally and it is normal color, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

LeeAnnBee said:


> Lulajane, how old is your chi?


She is 13 weeks old 

Thanks everyone! I was kinda concerned about it.


----------

